# Partial Quit



## NashuaUberGuy (Jul 9, 2017)

Starting a new job next week, hopefully that can phase out Uber/Lyft for me, or at least minimize the need for it in terms of generating income to pay the bills.

Ride share driving is fine as a hobby, or as an emergency job in between jobs, but it doesn't really seem to work as a "real" job, at least not in New Hampshire. 

Maybe it could work in Boston, I'm right on the border, but I wouldn't want to tackle it with the beat-up Corolla I have now. 

Hopefully, I won't have to worry about that or worry about stupid nonsense like user ratings ever again.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Good for you!! Don't look back!


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

Location location location...

















Not every location is equal...

What these 2 locations have in common is they are both areas served by the same Uber app.
In one the per mile rate is $71c,
In the other it's $1.75

Some you can make great many in a small amount of time..

Some you can spend a great deal of time making a small amount of money...


----------



## Jcposeidon (Oct 3, 2017)

Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> Location location location...
> 
> View attachment 169071
> View attachment 169072
> ...


You are correct evwry market is different. My market is always busy with riders so i make good money even mid day i get lots of requests.


----------



## NashuaUberGuy (Jul 9, 2017)

Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> Location location location...
> 
> View attachment 169071
> View attachment 169072
> ...


That's true, but to reiterate, it's not the best route for me right now. My car's the main reason, but there are some extenuating circumstances as well.

Even then, I don't think it's a true long-term future for anybody. Granted, most companies can fire you on the spot for pretty much any reason most of the time, but Uber/Lyft/Etc. seem extra capricious. Plus, even in optimal circumstances, the pay does not seem great.


----------

